

Shooting for the Moon, Google Hopes to Own the Future - wikiburner
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/13/shooting-for-the-moon-google-hopes-to-own-the-future/?_r=0

======
k-mcgrady
Other tech companies should be very worried about Google. The future of tech
will only work with lots of data (emails, contacts, calls, location etc.).
Google is best placed to take advantage of this. People have been giving
Google this info for years. Even if Apple or Microsoft came up with a great
new email system and people started switching it's only one part of the
puzzle. If ordinary users like this contextual future Microsoft and Apple look
screwed (unless Apple is working on something secretly). And I say this as a
Mac user and an iPhone user/developer.

------
madfarmer
It seems that Mr. Kurzweil has become very influential at Google. This is
indeed the future that he predicts, and i can understand why google want's to
be a part of that !

------
sizzle
how far ahead of Google would you place the US military in terms of
technology, if you had to guess?

~~~
nickff
You think the military is ahead? In what respect? The air force has advanced
aircraft, the NRO has high-resolution satellites, and the navy has powerful
ships; but none of this puts them "ahead" of Google's specialized computers,
or data processing capabilities.

~~~
erbo
To paraphrase Joseph Stalin, how many divisions has Google got?

------
easy_rider
Wait, the technology landscape solely comprises out of a bunch of successful
internet companies?

------
mumbi
"Never trust a computer you can't throw out a window." \- woz

~~~
awhitty
I guess I'm going to have to spin down my EC2 instances...

~~~
barkmadley
Keep them. But don't trust them.

